
Show HN: A conversational bot to treat anxiety - superphil0
https://www.pocketcoach.co
======
superphil0
Pocketcoach is a digital therapist that helps you overcome anxiety stress or
panic built on Facebook messenger

~~~
devinplatt
Hi Phil! I like that you are trying to help people with their anxiety and
stress. I think CBT is interesting and as far as I know, CBT is one of the top
recommended approaches today.

I'm curious why you decided to use a chatbot?

~~~
superphil0
Hey Devin, thanks! We really love the feedback so far. the format of
conversational therapy was a perfect fit for a chat bot. Also it's really
simply to to get started, we want to move towards an app eventually.

